# Info on Sorrento Guitars



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey guys. Expect a Sorrento brand beatles style bass shortly, but having some problems finding out who made it. This is japanese made, was a rebrand of some sort, and I expect it was a specialized brand for a mail order company.
The likely candidate is Kawai/Teisco, or Hoshino Japan (Ibanez) as other Sorrento guitars looked the same as these. I figured this is more of a early '70's as opposed to a late 60's model.

Here's a pic










I also found a hollowbody version from the same brand, so maybe one of you vintage boys can help figure it out.
I just liked the looks of it when I saw it, and it was very cheap, so figured it would be nice to have next to my old Mann P-Bass. Any help appreciated.

http://www.chrisguitars.com/sorento-hollowbody-0706-csb.jpg
http://www.chrisguitars.com/sorento-hollowbody-0706-csb2.jpg
http://www.chrisguitars.com/sorento-hollowbody-0706-csb4.jpg


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm fairly certain this would have been manufactured by Kawai.


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks. Just received it today. Seems all original, and in remarkably good shape considering it's age. I'm debating about the finishing cracks (looks like age, there are no nicks or scratches) and if I should do something about them with a luthior, but then, I'm a bit older than the guitar, and I can say that I have just as many age cracks if not more. 

Here's a quick pick, with my other Vintage bass, and my Hag.


----------

